# Help Sexing Tincs Please!



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello everyone. Can you help confirm I have a pair. I just bought these as a probably pair and wanted to get your opinions. The pics are crappy because I'm trying not to harass them until they get settled in. The toe pads on both are big and about the same size. Thanks for your input!

First up...Probable Female


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

And this is the probable male. He is about 2/3 the size of the other one.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

The first one looks to be female based on toe pads. But the body doesn't look to big. I can't really tell on the second one. How old are they? The second one looks significantly smaller than the first. Beautiful Sips though. I love the faded green look on Sips.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

The second one is significantly smaller than the first but I beleive they are the same age. I have an email into the breeder to confirm because I forgot to ask but I beleive them to be around 1 year old.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, that is about the age where you should be able to sex them out. The second one does seem to be really small though. Maybe it's a runt. I have two Oyapocks the same age and one is just really small. It eats fine and everything but never seems to grow. I'm sure others will chime in on what they think.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They may be a pair, a bit small yet. Suggest a couple pics looking down from above, with no angles if possible, sitting together in the same pic. Also front foot photos, but not just the foot, showing toe pad sizes. then a pic of each looking at them face on to see the shape of the chest area.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Hopefully these will help....

I labeled the pics if only one is in it if it is the possible male/female. The one with the more bluish tint is the one I think might be female.

Thanks!!


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump...anyone have an opinion?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The larger one looks female to me. I'm having a hard time with the smaller one.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They seem to be a bit young yet, to me body says pair, toes say both female. Inconclusive in my opinion, Bill


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention they are 11 mos old. How long until it is more certain to sex them??


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

At what age is it a safer bet to buy probable pairs of tincs? I've seen people selling probable pairs of tincs as young as 5mos...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be better if it was aged of at least a year old. Keep in mind frogs grow at variable rates so a set age is hard to set in stone. My method that works for me every time is take an unknown sexed tinc and place in tank with a known female , she will court if male and attack if female, pretty conclusive results.I hope this helps, Bill


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

I find the larger ones body to be more in line with a female. But I can't really see the sex based on purely toe pads here.. As others have stated, they may be to young as of yet to sex...But keep me in mind if they start to produce offspring at some piont, as I am only located in Salem...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have found with my Green Sips that the toepads on the males are not extremely larger than the females (as in some tinctorius) and that they develop later than most. I wasn't completely sure I had males until they were more like 16 months old (then the difference is obvious).

Don't worry about size at this point. Green Sips aren't a giant tinc. Just keep feeding heavily (every day if possible) and they will do fine. Good choice, btw!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I hope I'm wrong, but you could have two males.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Even though they r 11 months they appear to still be too small. Drop a quarter by one and snap a shot. I have 11 mth old cits and they r runts! Take ur time. They also may need some leaf litter if u don't have some already. They r covered with coco substrate.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone...gees I hope I dont have two males! Bricespice: I got alot of leaf litter in there now. They were in there only a day without it because I was waiting for my order from Josh's frogs.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I find it pretty annoying when people are selling pairs so young. You're trying to get a quick buck and sell for triple the froglet price what you think might be a pair.

Yeah, they look too young to accurately sex to me but if there's no aggression just enjoy them and in a few months you may see courting and maybe some noticable difference in toes and body. I usually like to wait closer to 18months. You'll notice changes even up to and past two years.


----------

